# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Chrome будет помечать HTTP-соединения как небезопасные

## olejah

Google заявили на этой неделе, что начиная с января 2017 года Chrome будет помечать сайты, работающие через протокол HTTP и передающие конфиденциальную информацию как небезопасные.

На данный момент браузер уже сигнализирует о том, что сайт работает не через защищенный протокол с помощью значка в адресной строке, однако явно не помечает их как небезопасные. Это изменится с выходом Chrome 56.

«Сейчас Chrome помечает HTTP-соединения нейтральным значком, что не отражает истинного положения вещей» - объясняет в своем блоге Эмили Шектер (Emily Schechter), представитель команды безопасности Chrome.

Такая информация, как регистрационные данные или данные кредитной карты может быть скомпрометирована через HTTP. Более того, такой вид соединения представляет опасность, так как становится возможной атака посредника (Man in the Middle).

Предстоящие изменения в Chrome это еще один шаг в сторону более безопасного веб-трафика, к которому постоянно стремятся Google. Как отмечает Шектер, существенная часть сайтов уже перешла на защищенный протокол HTTPS и их количество постоянно растет.

Владельцам сайтов рекомендуется как можно скорее перейти на HTTPS. «Сейчас как никогда стало просто перейти на защищенный протокол. Существует много открытых центров сертификации, где сертификаты можно получить бесплатно» - подчеркивает Шектер.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

